# who drives an Xterra???



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

if so which types of fish n mates can fit in the back???the sr?


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

any of them that are made for a 2" reciever


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

you talking about putting a pier cart in the back right?like inside the vehicle?...my pier cart holds a 54 quart cooler and thenn some..maybe another foot-foot and a half of room..dunno if its the sr. or what, but with the backseats folded down it fits fine


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

jr...lmited for a sr...


----------

